# Need smaller setup



## fernalfers (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get some home theater seating. 4 seat setup with loveseat in the middle curved 120 inches in lenght and under?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

fernalfers,

Check the Berkline 088, 086 and 45004 groups: www.rtheaters.com/berkline 

088 and 086 are a better fit for people who are 5'8" adn smaller, and the 45004 would be a better fit for folks who are around 6' tall.

088, 086 115.25"
45004 120.5"


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

There are quite a few models out there. Palliser has some really nice models that will fit in 120 inches but in a straight configuration. This would include the Garrich, the Sequelle, the Kosmopolitan to name a few - beautiful and contemporary seats. Bekline also has the 086 and the 088 that will fit just how you need it. The 45004 would fit too as Roman mentioned.


----------

